# The Fall of Atlantis (Symphonic Poem)



## prasad94 (Jul 11, 2016)

This is a short symphonic poem I wrote about a dream of Atlantis I had, which was inspired by the artwork I used for it. A great empire, crumbling under the last remnants of greatness. I composed it in a fairly traditional style of orchestration, very much inspired by Tchaikovsky's style.


__
https://soundcloud.com/razkaran%2Fmonrev

Alternate Googledrive link : https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B9h3_qeMW9ACUWNvcHk2QjBqY2c


----------



## Sekhar (May 30, 2016)

I liked this piece, how you conveyed gloom, especially in your first part (till 4:10). The second part sounded like folks were picking up the pieces, as if starting to rebuild...was that your intent? I could feel the theme maintained throughout unifying nicesly, along with some interesting polyphony. I can easily see this in a movie. While I liked the orchestration, the melodies didn't sound too interesting to me though...perhaps you did it intentionally to keep the focus on orchestration.


----------



## prasad94 (Jul 11, 2016)

You're right, I was so focused on orchestration that I wasn't focused on the "little bits" (melody, mainly) as much as the whole. It wasn't intentional to create a boring melody, but it was a result of my efforts focused on orchestration instead of melodic progression. 

I'm wondering though, aside from the melody, did you find the brass to be a little repetitive? They had one mere purpose in playing accented triplets for "power". Had a friend tell me she didn't like the way I utilized the brass.


----------

